# Jinenkan?



## Niah (Jan 3, 2009)

I've wanted to train kendo for a long time, but there is no kendo dojo in my city. We have a jinenkan dojo, but I can't help but wonder if it's a good school, or a wannabeninja school. 

so, anyone with experience about jinenkan? If it's bad, is there any way to train kendo without formal instructors yet? I have books, but I know you can't learn much from a book in martial arts.


----------



## horton (Jan 3, 2009)

Niah said:


> I've wanted to train kendo for a long time, but there is no kendo dojo in my city. We have a jinenkan dojo, but I can't help but wonder if it's a good school, or a wannabeninja school.
> 
> so, anyone with experience about jinenkan? If it's bad, is there any way to train kendo without formal instructors yet? I have books, but I know you can't learn much from a book in martial arts.




Jinenkan is an offshoot of the bujinkan, if the teacher is a legitimate of the jinenkan, then it's likley a good place to train.


----------



## Niah (Jan 3, 2009)

just checked the dojo..





they look scary.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what city you are in Niah but maybe there is a Kendo dojo that someone here may know in the city.

As for the Jinenkan it is a legit offshoot of the Bujinkan headed by Manaka Unsui.

http://jinenkan.com/en/Default.htm

You can check the Dojo locator to see if the Dojo in question is part of that.


----------



## Niah (Jan 4, 2009)

Fredrikstad, Norway.

They aren't on the list.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 4, 2009)

Norges Kendoforbund
Postboks 2044, Nordnes
N-5024 BERGEN, Norway

I don't know if that helps

http://www.osi.uio.no/kendo/english.php

I noticed there is a Sweden Dojo on the Jinenkan so it may be possible that the Jinenkan school in your area is a training group but is overseen by the Sweden Dojo. You can contact the Sweden dojo to find out they would most likely know.

http://www.jinenkan-orebro.com/

Here is a Bujinkan group
http://starbuck.virtualave.net/ninpo/welcome.htm

Here is a Genbukan dojo

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=221

Sadly you might have to travel to these areas or get talk to them maybe they can do some sort of long distance training for you.

But if you try talking to one of these people they may be able to help you reach your goal.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 4, 2009)

Check em' out.  If they're a genuine Jinenkan group, you'll get some good training.
Best of luck.

David


----------



## Niah (Jan 4, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Norges Kendoforbund
> Postboks 2044, Nordnes
> N-5024 BERGEN, Norway
> 
> ...


 
OSI(which is the closest, 2 hours away) requires that I am a student in Oslo.
The rest are too far away to be able to visit anytime soon.

And this Tennen Dojo is a sub-dojo to the one in Belgia.


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 17, 2009)

Where in Finland are you? Guy Windsor's school teaches European longsword (which I realize isn't Kendo or X-kan) and rapier in Helsinki, and you will learn excellent skills there that will transfer into both armed and unarmed MA. If you pursue Jinenkan in the future, then Guy's stuff will prepare you _very_ well for your future training. You'll get weapons and grappling, and in all likelihood international instructors coming to visit. Guy Windsor's one of the better swordsmanship instructors out there, period.

Likewise, if you wanted to pursue longsword but could only get Koryu Kenjutsu (which is usually never the case), I would advise you to pursue it, since the skill are so transferable.

Good luck,

-Mark


----------

